
Ask HN: If you had to restart with Comp Sci/Programming after years - sidcool
..of programming professionally, how would you do it differently?<p>What material would you follow?<p>What books would you read?<p>What Math would you go into?<p>What would you do differently?
======
andrew-lucker
I would go to a better school and join a fraternity. Craft mastery is
overrated.

~~~
sidcool
Would it be practical to go back to school after, let's say, 10 years of
workmanship? With family and all. I don't know, just curious.

~~~
andrew-lucker
Sorry for the snark in the last comment. Going back to school at any time can
be very rewarding. Lot's of big companies have programs to help you do it too.

